
Python may get pattern matching syntax - badRNG
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3563840/python-may-get-pattern-matching-syntax.html
======
badRNG
PEP 622 for pattern matching syntax can be found here:
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0622/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0622/)

